# Effective udder staph treatment?



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Every year after she freshens, Kessa gets pimple bumps on her udder. 

I don't really want to use lysigin... I'm just learning about 'mastitis' vaccines and they largely seem like a waste of money. Plus I've already done my vaccine order for the year, don't want to have to pay shipping again this year. 

We use Fias Co Farm udder wash - bleach and dawn dish soap in warm water. Use it as a teat dip after. Never had mastitis in the dairies.With the staph bumps, we've always taken to spraying down the udder (all of it) with a strong chlorhexidine solution when it starts to occur. It *kinda* works. 

Bedding is clean/dry. 

I'm considering making or purchasing an iodine based udder wash. I usually spray down her udder with 1% iodine every weekend. 

Any accepted tried-and-true 'cures'?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

You know I bought this stuff --- http://www.naturalpets.com/zytowiwiouth1.html --- and it REALLY helped my doe who got a terrible staph infection. I had been trying everything under the stinking sun and I finally tried some of this on her udder and within a day I could see a difference. You have to apply it twice a day (I think I did three times a day) but for me it REALLY worked wonders. I keep it on hand for all kinds of topical skin issues now and I just love it .

Justine


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I use a pine sap based salve for all skin infections. I've seen it cure impetigo in a child. I've used it on cat bites and they didn't infect. I usually gather my own sap but in a pinch mixed up venetian turpentine with oil (coconut will absorb best) in about a 1:10 strength. Problem with putting anything oily on the udder is that it will attract dirt so wipe off any excess after 10-15 min. I've used this on myself and it only burned if it got in an open wound.


----------



## SkeeterBlue (Jan 19, 2013)

I breed sugar gliders in addition to just starting a small homestead. Fellow breeders have been seeing an upsurge in MRSA staph skin infections in joeys. Luckily I have not had to deal with it in my breedery, but I am in the information loop. I don't know if this is a safe antibiotic to use in goats but it might be worth asking a vet - Trimethoprim Sulfamethoxazole orally for up to six weeks plus Vetericyn soaks has been the only effective treatment for the sugar glider joeys. So, I guess I'd be culturing those pimples, testing for resistance, and treating hard if it is MRSA.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Sometimes when it's really wet out for an extended time my doe will get staph on her udder, not bad, but just pimples. I just use Ammens powder (found at any drug store) and dust the udder 2x/day. Works great and helps keep her udder dry. Of course, if she didnt' lay in the bare soil she probably wouldnt' have that problem.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My honey supplier said that some studies have shown honey to be effective against MRSA. I've seen it do very well at preventing infection on a muscovy hen who lost 1/4 of her scalp. The hard part would be to keep it from becoming a dirt magnet.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't had any of the staph udder bumps since I switched to my home made chlorhexidine/glycerin udder wash. I used to use the Fiasco bleach/soap mix and no matter what brands I used, I always got either dry skin or dealt with bumps every year... Dunno why it didn't work did me when others use it with no troubles....

Don't know if the udder wash actually prevents the staph, but it's nice that I haven't had to deal with it.


----------

